# Are any of these symptoms dangerous?



## donna0072 (Feb 19, 2010)

I feel really, really lousy. It's come on pretty suddenly and I'm not sure about what's normal for hyperthyroid problems.

I have a long list of health problems, mostly autoimmune-related, and now my doctor thinks I have Graves. My thyroid levels were normal last year, but last month my T3 was 900 and now it's 700. I'm on toprol for SVT, and my heart feels fine right now, but the rest of me feels like I've been crashing over the past two days. A few days ago, I just had some muscle weakness and fatigue, but now I am wiped out and feeling very dizzy and woozy, and I feel like I don't have any strength at all. It's hard to concentrate, my eyes hurt worse than ever (I also have sjogren's), my neck is sore and swollen- I can barely lower my chin and it's putting pressure on my jaw and ear.

My breathing feels fine, but I'm absolutely exhausted. It's hard to walk. I saw a doctor this morning and we're doing antibody tests, but all of these things have gotten much, much worse since then.

Are any of these symptoms dangerous? I'm guessing that as long as my heart is okay, it's nothing dangerous- or is that wrong?

Thanks very much for any information.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

donna0072 said:


> I feel really, really lousy. It's come on pretty suddenly and I'm not sure about what's normal for hyperthyroid problems.
> 
> I have a long list of health problems, mostly autoimmune-related, and now my doctor thinks I have Graves. My thyroid levels were normal last year, but last month my T3 was 900 and now it's 700. I'm on toprol for SVT, and my heart feels fine right now, but the rest of me feels like I've been crashing over the past two days. A few days ago, I just had some muscle weakness and fatigue, but now I am wiped out and feeling very dizzy and woozy, and I feel like I don't have any strength at all. It's hard to concentrate, my eyes hurt worse than ever (I also have sjogren's), my neck is sore and swollen- I can barely lower my chin and it's putting pressure on my jaw and ear.
> 
> ...


Hi, Donna and welcome. I am soooooooooo sorry to hear how sick you are.

There are long-term ramifications from untreated Hyperthyroid/Graves'. Firstly, I urge you to get to a Board Certified Ophthalmologist because there is much to be done for the eyes so they don't get worse.

And I feel it is very very important for you to have a radioactive uptake scan so we all can see what "really" is going on w/ your thyroid. Cancer must be ruled out.

You are in the advanced stages and if you can, discuss w/ your doctor what your options are at this point for relief. I would opt for surgery to take out the gland but some prefer to do a trial of anti-thyroid meds.

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Understanding your thyroid Tests
http://www.brooksidepress.org/Products/Military_OBGYN/Lab/ThyroidFunctionTests.htm


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> And I feel it is very very important for you to have a radioactive uptake scan so we all can see what "really" is going on w/ your thyroid. Cancer must be ruled out.


If you are already having eye issues I would not recommend an RAI uptake scan as it will likely make your eyes worse.

Do you have any current labs you can post?


----------



## donna0072 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

My most recent tests show:

Reverse T3: 69, but that should be increased by the toprol, I believe
Free T3: 771
TSH: 0.01
T4: 2.43

My ANA is usually positive, and I did the other blood tests today.

I won't be able to get into the endocrinologist for weeks I think. I have an appointment for my eyes next week.

Could I really be in the advanced stages when it came on so recently? My levels were normal last summer??

Thanks.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

You can be advanced that fast. My thyroid was tested normal just 6 months prior to the Graves diagnosis. It only took that long to be what they considered moderate to high Graves. And all the symptoms you talked about plus a few more were what got me to go to the Dr in the first place. I opted to have my thyroid removed this last Wednesday and it took care of a bunch of my problems already. I know how debilitating this disease is. And because it isn't outwardly noticeable everyone thinks your just whining. We know you are not whining… Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Donna,

Do you have the lab ranges?


----------



## donna0072 (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh sorry!

Reverse T3: 69 11-32 ng/dL
Free T3: 771 230-420 pg/dL
TSH: 0.01 0.40-4.50 
T4: 2.43 0.8-1.8 ng/dL

I am relieved though. The swelling on my neck has gone down some after a day on antibiotics (augmentin). I'm feeling a better, except for my eyes. I hope it's only an infection. Though my T3 was 900 in January...


----------

